# [debugging] voir la liste des fichiers ouverts par une appli



## acidrongeur (6 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,
J'aimerais voir la liste des fichiers qui sont ouverts par une appli,
comment faire ?
merci


----------



## ntx (6 Mars 2011)

Dans Xcode, menu Run / Run with Performance Tool / File Activity 

En dehors de Xcode, l'applications Instruments est dans /Developer/Application. Tu peux y attacher une application en train de tourner.


----------



## acidrongeur (6 Mars 2011)

ntx a dit:


> Dans Xcode, menu Run / Run with Performance Tool / File Activity
> 
> En dehors de Xcode, l'applications Instruments est dans /Developer/Application. Tu peux y attacher une application en train de tourner.



merci


----------

